# cannondale CAAD9 6 weight???



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

anyone knows the weight of the bike, frame with fork?

thanks


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

maqsuntzu said:


> anyone knows the weight of the bike, frame with fork?
> 
> thanks


From what I've read, the non-BB30 CAAD9 frame and fork together weigh 1350 grams - I believe that's the quoted weight for the 54cm frame.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> From what I've read, the non-BB30 CAAD9 frame and fork together weigh 1350 grams - I believe that's the quoted weight for the 54cm frame.


That sounds a bit optimistic with the stock fork. Since people are always saying what a pig the fork is around 500g.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

piercebrew said:


> That sounds a bit optimistic with the stock fork. Since people are always saying what a pig the fork is around 500g.


Quite possibly - I got the number from bicycling magazine a few months ago when they were reviewing the CAAD9 7. They tested the 54cm so I figured that was the weight they were quoting, but I suppose that could have been for the 48cm 

-Chris


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i think 1350g is about right for the frame only - possibly w/ HS cups installed.

fork(ultra) is around 560-70g


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

When I bought my first Cannondale road bike in 1993, Cannondale was advertising that the 2.8 frame was 2.8 pounds, 1350g = 3 pounds I'm sure there weights have come down. Did they lie about the weight back then?

George


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

My 58cm frame weights around 1200g. The fork is closer to 600 than 500, and that includes cutting it as low as possible. 1350 does sound a little optimistic for frame/fork/HS.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

slim0861 said:


> My 58cm frame weights around 1200g. The fork is closer to 600 than 500, and that includes cutting it as low as possible. 1350 does sound a little optimistic for frame/fork/HS.


Well the source WAS Bicycling Magazine


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Well the source WAS Bicycling Magazine


Whom I've never seen a bad review from.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

ok, i checked - the velonews 2006 frame test lists the caad9 frame only as 3.03lbs for the size 56cm ~ 1350g.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

wankski said:


> ok, i checked - the velonews 2006 frame test lists the caad9 frame only as 3.03lbs for the size 56cm ~ 1350g.


You mean Bicycling Magazine skewed the figures?? No way!  

And by the way, I officially stand corrected. That's what I get for listening to those yayhoos


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

Old thread, but Tour Magazine in their 2007 test had the CAAD9 56 cm @ 

1305 grams frame
450 grams fork
72 grams headset
1827 grams total

Of the Al frames tested, only the Mazzuolo Merida was lighter (1272 grams).

In comparison, the Giant TCR Advanced carbon frame was 1259 grams, only 46 grams lighter (although many other carbon frames were around 1000 grams).


----------

